# Real or Fake? Vintage Mountain Bike Race, Guy gets tossed off bridge....



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks a bit staged to me................remindes me of a time back in the early '90's, I was riding in a race (White Knob Challenge in Makay, ID) where a guy fell off of an old mining tressle bridge and fell some 30 feet into the creek/rocks below. Wonder what happened to that guy, it had to hurt.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

The first push looked WWF-like against the ropes


----------



## TheChanMan (May 4, 2011)

super fake


----------



## jyanz (Jul 10, 2011)

definitely fake


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I find it totally believable. 99.9% certain that it's real. I'd like to read all the reasons why people think it's fake.

I see it as those particular fans being really into the race, big on competitive spirit and justice

Left rider (video viewer's left) cornered side by side and his arm was uncomfortably close behind/under the other rider's. Other rider nudged him and that must've seriously pissed off the left rider and he retaliated with a push. Fans rushed in and exacted justice and helped clear enough of a path for the rest of the riders.

Considering how short tempered some folk are of people walking tough trails and blocking the way of AM riders plowing through or even a slow driver on a single lane mountain road that's taking their sweet ass time and not going on the turn-outs and purposely pissing off followers who may be tail-gating. Maybe the leather jacket dude got pissed about the biker grabbing his jacket when he was pushed and that it was just a spur-of-the-moment decision to push him over the edge. Skinny bike rider probably weighs a buck thirty and shouldn't be a problem to roll over the edge by someone that size.



> The first push looked WWF-like against the ropes


Check his feet. He ended up that way cause his foot landed in his wheel and he got it out ASAP. He was most likely thinking about collisions with the number of riders coming up from behind (he had his eye on them the whole time) and not wanting to be in the way nor have his bike hit with his foot trapped in it.


----------

